# We made it a year!



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Well, we have made it a year, and we are all still living. Though, from 6-9 months, I was not 100% positive it was going to happen. We are still working with some resource guarding, submissive peeing, and a complete lack of signal when he has to go outside. (Thus leading to house accidents), but it appears as though we are learning better to deal with it. The kids adore him (most of the time) The wife and I love him (most of the time) and he loves us (again...most of the time). Now he is a year old and it just gets easy from here right? :wink 

Happy Birthday Miko!

We celebrated by going on a long family bike ride down a trail where he could chase rabbits and birds. We sang Happy Birthday to him. Then we topped it off with a "Birthday Cake" of steak, cheese, and iced around the edges with peanut butter. (Hope we don't have GI upset :grin)

Notice he is licking his lips in anticipation of his "Birthday Cake"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Barkday, the best is still to come.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------

